
File System Images for downloading and testing your code with - peter_d_sherman
http://www.fysnet.net/images.htm
======
peter_d_sherman
Don't think of this as "File System Images for downloading and testing your
code with".

Think of this as a non-canonical index to fit-on-1.44Mb-floppy ultra-small and
probably now defunct OS'es (with a few larger ones stuck in) that still might
be interesting to OS purists and people interested in Operating Systems / OS
Research, etc.

(But, sure, if you really want to, you could also think of this as "File
System Images for downloading and testing your code with" <g>)

(But to me, that's sort of a distant second... <g>)

